# Removing overflow compartment



## jenste (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok you DIY-ers and other people competent with sharp objects.

My 72 gallon bow has a predrilled over flow compartment. I hate it. Always have. It gets in the way of decorating and limits me to very dark back grounds.

I have been wanting to switch to pale sand with a blue background to bring out the colors in my new discus. The color clash with the overflow is a problem for me.

While doing the substrate change from black sand to white sand, I was hoping to remove the overflow box in the process.

I already have sealed off my tank with pvc fittings, and these I can hid in sand/rock/driftwood formations.

Any recommendations as to removing the overflow with minimal to no scratching? Tank is a glass Aqueon 72 gallon bow. The overflow compartment does not touch any side seams, just the bottom.

Also, I am a lady with minimal power tools. We are talking razer scraping here. Any methods for speeding up the process to reduce time fish have to vacation in a storage container would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jenste (Jan 22, 2013)

Eh ok I called Aqueon directly to ask how to remove it and pretty much risk the whole structure of the tank if I try and remove it myself due the process in which it is siliconed in. 

darnit. Guess I will have to learn to love it


----------

